# How dangerous are dugites?



## mosco (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey guys,
I no this is probably one of the most stupid questions asked... But how dangerous are dugites? I live in the south west and I see them quite often, more than I'd like to  and my dog always chases after them... Aha I guess she thinks she's tough  aha anyway this would help  thanks


----------



## Stuart (Nov 17, 2012)

Can be deadly mate. Best to avoid them and encourage your dog to do the same. 

Dugite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mosco (Nov 17, 2012)

Cheers  yeah I try to but when's there's a 1 and a half meter snake I can't help but go have a look... Aha


----------



## Stuart (Nov 17, 2012)

Python_Man45 said:


> Cheers  yeah I try to but when's there's a 1 and a half meter snake I can't help but go have a look... Aha


What did our mums used to say? "You can look, but don't touch"


----------



## mosco (Nov 17, 2012)

aha yeah!!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dugites, Pseudonaja affinis are a species of Brown snake and have caused death in healthy adults.
If your dog is chasing them it is not a laughing matter as you will end up with a dead dog.
After warning my sister in law that allowing her dog to gently pic up bobtails was asking for trouble she still found it hard to understand why she ended up with a $4000 dollar vet bill and a dead dog.
Try and get better control of your dog or keep on a lead before it's dead.


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Nov 17, 2012)

What did our mums used to say? "You can look, but don't touch" 

My last girlfriend used to say that too...lol 

- - - Updated - - -

I think ANY Pseudonaja (false Cobra) should be regarded as dangerous...


----------



## saintanger (Nov 17, 2012)

i agree with everyone else, they are dangerous and can kill you and your dog. so keep your dog away from them. if you wanna have a look, look from a safe distance.


----------



## cement (Nov 17, 2012)

I've had a dog that could get in and around snakes with out getting bitten when the snake is in full defence mode and multiple striking. Big snakes too. But he was a dog that lived his whole life in the bush at Grafton, a mongrel cross cattle/kelpie and was damn quick on his feet. He lived to a ripe old age too, and who knows what mischief he got up to at night. 
In this day and age of political correctness, where people send their dogs to the mobile hair salon, its hard for some to learn that farm dogs are often fed fresh killed produce from the side of the highway 'supermarket'.
But..... If a dugite did get venom into your dog, good chance he will die. If your dog bit the snake and punctured its skin and got some of his saliva in the snake, maybe dislocate a vertebrae and break a few ribs, good chance the snake will die too!


----------



## saintanger (Nov 17, 2012)

none of my dogs have ever stepped foot in a salon, and i have never called a mobile hair salon for any of them. but i would never let them chase a snake weather it was a ven or not. and knowing theere are vens in the area my dog would be on lead, which is also the law unless at a dog park or in your own yard. i value my dogs life way to much.


----------



## cement (Nov 17, 2012)

Very good. Some peoples yards cover many square klms....


----------



## bigguy (Nov 17, 2012)

Dugites would be the 6 most venomous species in WA. Indeed very dangerous and do cause human deaths


----------



## Echiopsis (Nov 17, 2012)

Highly venomous though they do their absolute best to stay the hell away from people and dogs. That said, if your stupid enough to let your dog chase them then its living on borrowed time. Hear of more than a few dogs getting knocked over by Dugites every year.


----------

